#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  como voltar o Firmware Original do Tplink TL-WDR4300?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal tem Roteador Tplink TL-WDR4300 e instalei o Firmware da DD-WRT v3.0-r29147 apesar de ter mais recursos só que ficou muito o acesso a internet e o ping mesmo para dentro da rede local muito alto.

Tem como voltar para o firmware original deste Roteador?

Abraço

----------


## wondernetwork

tambem to com um b.ó. 
fui atualizar wom 5000 ...danou-se!
perdi acesso via web.
aquele programinha da intelbras tambem nao da nada.
liguei pra assistencia.aqui em curitiba-pr.
mandaram ligar para o 0800 me deixaram 20 minutos na linha. desisti.
tá parada..

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal tem Roteador Tplink TL-WDR4300 e instalei o Firmware da DD-WRT v3.0-r29147 apesar de ter mais recursos só que ficou muito o acesso a internet e o ping mesmo para dentro da rede local muito alto.
> 
> Tem como voltar para o firmware original deste Roteador?
> 
> Abraço


Se eu não me engano é só ter o firmware original e upar ele como de fosse uma atualização dentro do DD WRT

----------


## sphreak

> tambem to com um b.ó. 
> fui atualizar wom 5000 ...danou-se!
> perdi acesso via web.
> aquele programinha da intelbras tambem nao da nada.
> liguei pra assistencia.aqui em curitiba-pr.
> mandaram ligar para o 0800 me deixaram 20 minutos na linha. desisti.
> tá parada..


A única maneira que conheço é a deste topico aqui: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=183374

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Apesar de ser os baratos( uso doméstico), nunca tive sorte ao fazer atualização em roteadores até mesmo num bullet m2; O jeito é deixar como vem nele mesmo, pelo menos já começa descobrindo suas limitações.

----------

